# 7 weeks pregnant and bleeding after intercourse



## MrsMama

Hi ladies, so I am 7 weeks exactly today and last night my husband and I practiced our marital relations! However afterwards I was bleeding, not loads but enough to leave big patches on tissue a few times. It was red but no clots or cramps. I never had any bleeding with my daughter and this is already my second lot with this pregnancy. I have read in lots of places that the bleeding can be down to the penis irritating the cervix and causing it to bleed and that it is very common and nothing to worry about. 
Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this and had it turn out fine??
I have an early scan in 2 days so think calling the doc now would make no difference I'm not in any pain and the bleeding stopped pretty soon after x


----------



## TiredNurse27

It's probably normal, happened constantly after baby number 1 for me and has already happened once with this baby. It's the cervix irritation business, every pregnancy is different.


----------



## starnicole

happened to me the other day. didn't happen with my other pregnancies. i freaked out majorly. it wasn't much blood either, and stopped quickly. my other pregnancies ended in miscarriage so i was so worried. talked to a dr and he said i needed to have a pap smear, decided not to. don't want to risk it. went and saw another dr and she wasn't overly concerned. just said that due to my history to avoid sex till i'm 12wks. i googled the crap out of it though and everything i read says that it is due to more blood flow to the cervix and it is easily irritated.


----------



## Shell N Bump

I've just popped over from 2nd tri to have a nosey, I had a few episodes of bleeding after sex early on in my pregnancy, I got scanned for it and baby was fine. We laid off for a few weeks just to be safe. I think its just one of them things, as long as your careful and not clotting/cramping etc you should be fine, get it checked tho if your worried. My midwife didnt seem worried when I told her it was due to having sex :)


----------



## MrsMama

Thank you for replying ladies I feel a lot better now. My last 2 pregnancies ended in miscarriage so I am very worried about these things. Unless I have more bleeding or start cramping I'll wait for my scan on Tuesday. Sounds like a normal thing so thank you for reassuring me x


----------



## mummylove

Ive never experienced this. But I do get scared that after sex I might bleed


----------



## wannabe mam

Hi hun,

I had this at the same time as you 7 weeks. I freaked out as I miscarried last year, had scan next day and saw the heartbeat! I was so relieved! There is alot of blood being produced around the cervix so it is common to spot/bleed after sex. That was 3 weeks ago for me and we havent had sex just incase but think OH will explode soon!
Lately I have had small brown spotting which I am concerned about but got a scan in 2 days. From what have I read brown is safe but red spotting needs checking out. Although my miscarraige last year began with brown spotting and no pain so I am analysing my CM everytime I go to the toilet, I will not be happy until baby is here!
Hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## soph77

I have a little bleed every time after sex, but I did before I was pg too! I don't worry about it because it happens every time and never leads to anything more. Mention is to your dr next time you go but try not to worry :)


----------



## firsttimemumy

This is my first pregnacy and I'm 7 weeks my and my boyfriend havnt really had intercourse for 2 maybe 3 weeks after I concived and the first time we did last night when I woke up this morning there was some blood I'm not having any pain but I'm just really worried :shrug: x


----------



## firsttimemumy

This is my first pregnacy and I'm 7 weeks my and my boyfriend havnt really had intercourse for 2 maybe 3 weeks after I concived and the first time we did last night when I woke up this morning there was some blood I'm not having any pain but I'm just really worried :shrug: x


----------



## Tink80

this actually happened to me today and i called my OB's office and talked to the nurse and she said it was fine and really common. i told her i had one other episode of spotting last week after a bowel movement and she said that's also really normal (the straining can also irritate the cervix) and didn't seem worried at all. both times they resolved themselves pretty quickly and i didn't need a pad or anything, i could just see it when i wiped.


----------

